

In a social networking world, what's the future of TV? - bootload
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/henry-jenkins/in-a-social-networking-wo_b_292014.html

======
kierank
TV emphasising its difference and its production value compared to social
networking. The things people do on social network sites are either worthless
or have a value close to zero. Compare this to TV which is made by skilled
professionals and has a high production value. If TV lowers itself down to the
social networking space it will just fall into the noise of the web and lose
its value amongst all the twittering and poking.

------
gdp
TV will always have a place as something people can twitter about in real
time.

